# my fire died



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I am heartbroken!

I use it day and night....maybe I wore it out
Anyway as usual amazon has wonderful customer service and a replacement is on its way but how will I wait the two days? I really need it now too as I have an awful case of flu (this is day eight) and cannot sit at reg computer for long.

I picked it up and it had gone to sleep as usual but would not be woken up, could not reboot and plugging it in I got no light.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that's terrible! I hope you feel better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Feel better, Sue Ellen, get some sleep while you wait!

Betsy


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

This happened to my sisters Fire also! She had to get hers replaced also.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

As former president Bill Clinton once said "Hay man I feel your pain."  Or a woman in my office said simply "I feel you."  Today my internet connection was out all day and I really missed using my fire, was so glad to get back on the fire again when the service came back.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh no, that's a shame.  I have read about more than a few people having their fire die suddenly. A little concerning, I have to say. Hopefully you'll have your new fire very soon. I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> Oh no, that's a shame.  I have read about more than a few people having their fire die suddenly. A little concerning, I have to say. Hopefully you'll have your new fire very soon. I hope you're feeling better!


This is the first report I've seen. . .but, as usual, Kindle CS comes through. . . .


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is the first report I've seen. . .but, as usual, Kindle CS comes through. . . .


I love love love my fire, but I have read 20+ reviews from people whose fire's died within a couple of weeks, so it makes me a little bit nervous. These reviews can be read on Amazon customer reviews (click on the one star reviews), mobile read board, and also my friends brother's wife had this happen to her. Her fire died after less than 2 weeks of light use. First the wi-fi stopped working and then the fire itself - it just wouldn't turn on at all. She called CS and they walked her through some things, but nothing worked. She has a new one on the way. So while it makes me a little nervous, I do agree with you that their CS is fantastic.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> I love love love my fire, but I have read 20+ reviews from people whose fire's died within a couple of weeks, so it makes me a little bit nervous. These reviews can be read on Amazon customer reviews (click on the one star reviews), mobile read board, and also my friends brother's wife had this happen to her. Her fire died after less than 2 weeks of light use. First the wi-fi stopped working and then the fire itself - it just wouldn't turn on at all. She called CS and they walked her through some things, but nothing worked. She has a new one on the way. So while it makes me a little nervous, I do agree with you that their CS is fantastic.


Yes, but 20 out of how many hundreds of thousands, if not millions, sold is a pretty small ratio - especially for a brand new tech product. For that matter, 20 out of 9300+ reviews is a pretty small number, especially since people who had a bad experience like that with the Fire are probably more likely to vent about it in a review. If my math is right, and there's a good chance someone will correct is, that's about less that 1% - less than .5%, in fact. So I wouldn't be nervous about it based on those reviews.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Yes, but 20 out of how many hundreds of thousands, if not millions, sold is a pretty small ratio - especially for a brand new tech product. For that matter, 20 out of 9300+ reviews is a pretty small number, especially since people who had a bad experience like that with the Fire are probably more likely to vent about it in a review. If my math is right, and there's a good chance someone will correct is, that's about less that 1% - less than .5%, in fact. So I wouldn't be nervous about it based on those reviews.


I think one thing that concerned me was how they all seemed to be dying in the same way (basically they turn into a brick and won't turn on after previously working completely fine) which made it seem like a more distinct issue. Considering it hasn't been out very long it seemed like a fair few to me. I'm sure there are more than 20 it's happened to as well, I just didn't read through all the one star reviews and I'm sure not everyone reports it in a review as well. I'm not trying to be a debbie downer at all, it just made me raise an eyebrow. I'm personally really thrilled with my fire and haven't had any problems, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read once that most electronic devices fail within 48 hours of actual use if they are going to fail before their normal life cycle.  And if they are going to fail, it seems to me that turning into a brick is what's going to happen, I don't see anything significant in that.

Considering how many Amazon has sold, and how many members here have them, it doesn't seem to me to be a large number....

Betsy


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

So what's the warranty on these?

I know -- lazy of me to ask and not look it up.  My iDevices are warranted for a year, and if the Fire is that's plenty of time (as Betsy says, most electronics failures happen early on).  Besides, a year at this price and for this kind of device is about right in terms of usable life (these things are evolving so rapidly that it's almost certain to be superceded by a much better reader this time next Christmas).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You have 30 days to return it, no questions asked, for a full refund. (Less shipping if the return is just 'cause you don't like it.) 

And then it's warranted for a year -- so any failure in that time and they will ship you a new unit straight away; you then have 30 days to return the defective one before they'll charge you for the replacement.

At least, that's how it's been with all other Kindles going back to November of 2007.  Can't see why it'd be any different with the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lazy indeed, MK! 

From Amazon's store front web page for the Fire: 


> Warranty and Service	1-year limited warranty and service included. Optional 2-year Extended Warranty available for U.S. customers sold separately. Use of Kindle is subject to the terms found here.


Betsy


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, I know (LOL) -- I went right to Amazon's page and found it after I posted.

(Trust me, Siri makes you VERY lazy -- I don't even like looking at my iPhone screen anymore.  I just ask her what I want to know and she tells me.  I want Siri to do EVERYTHING).


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Flu Day Ten......finally it looks like I might actually live.

You know as I think about it, I had to have a replacement for both my Kindle 2 (screen problem) and my Kindle 3 (cannot remember).....but that is just the way things are. I think I was becoming a bit obsessed with my Kindle Fire......this lets me come up for air a bit  Because of the holiday....my replacement Fire is expected to arrive Wednesday.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mkelley said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know (LOL) -- I went right to Amazon's page and found it after I posted.


What you should also know is that whatever the Amazon warranty is, they'll go above and beyond it. It's very rare to hear a negative story about Kindle customer service. Of course it isn't altruism on their part - they want Kindle customers to keep buying Kindle books. In the long run, it's smart business.


----------

